# Live in India or move abroad?



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 11, 2018)

As most of us are Indians here, and this is something which is going on in my mind for months now, What do you guys think? Is it better to settle in India or settle abroad (particularly western & developed countries)? I know this is subjective and depends from case to case, but still I would request to gather generic pointers here.

My story: By this month end, I am moving permanently (at least for now) to Canada. I have never been to any of the western countries before, hence I am very much excited with a hint of anxiousness. I currently have a good job here in India which pays me well (compared to my age) and allows me to do or buy whatever I wish to, and I own little to no financial responsibility from family point of view. Overall I am happy here. So why am I still doing this? 
because this is something which I always wanted to do. Escape from the environment full of population, pollution, corruption and crime, and taste the experience of living in a first world country.

What do you guys have to say on this topic?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2018)

I have almost the same motivation as yours to emigrate and settle abroad. I'd happily move to Japan, UAE or Canada the moment I land any opportunity.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> As most of us are Indians here, and this is something which is going on in my mind for months now, What do you guys think? Is it better to settle in India or settle abroad (particularly western & developed countries)? I know this is subjective and depends from case to case, but still I would request to gather generic pointers here.
> 
> My story: By this month end, I am moving permanently (at least for now) to Canada. I have never been to any of the western countries before, hence I am very much excited with a hint of anxiousness. I currently have a good job here in India which pays me well (compared to my age) and allows me to do or buy whatever I wish to, and I own little to no financial responsibility from family point of view. Overall I am happy here. So why am I still doing this?
> because this is something which I always wanted to do. Escape from the environment full of population, pollution, corruption and crime, and taste the experience of living in a first world country.
> ...


You moving abroad on your own or is your family moving there or something?

As to answer your actual question, no one will stop you from moving out if you want to.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 11, 2018)

I lived is Oslo for 6 months and loved my time spent there. I learnt cooking, socializing with people with different culture, Eating a burger with Knives and forks  You have the option to come back to India anytime you want. So I would say go ahead explore a new country . Every country will have it's Pros and Cons. Just be aware of that.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 11, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> I lived is Oslo for 6 months and loved my time spent there. I learnt cooking, socializing with people with different culture, Eating a burger with Knives and forks  You have the option to come back to India anytime you want. So I would say go ahead explore a new country . Every country will have it's Pros and Cons. Just be aware of that.



Norway! Damn you were lucky  If given the chance, would you like to be there again? Maybe for longer time?



Desmond David said:


> You moving abroad on your own or is your family moving there or something?
> 
> As to answer your actual question, no one will stop you from moving out if you want to.



Doing it on my own. Well, I wasn't asking advice on my story. I did decide to go out and worked hard to achieve it. I wanted to know your thoughts on the title of this thread.



SaiyanGoku said:


> I have almost the same motivation as yours to emigrate and settle abroad. I'd happily move to Japan, UAE or Canada the moment I land any opportunity.



Would like to know your reasons for having this intention.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 12, 2018)

If you approve your children raised in the same values as westerners, do settle in one of those countries


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 12, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> If you approve your children raised in the same values as westerners, do settle in one of those countries



I believe it more depends on what morals and values the kid is being taught by his/her parents. With that said, I also admit that external influence plays a major role in a teenager's upbringing, but youth in India has already started following the western world blindly and it would be at much higher level by the time we will have kids.
Well, you can't deny the fact that education and facilities for kids in western countries are far more superior than here in terms of quality, freedom of choice, competition level, and not to forget the clean, pollution free, green environment.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 12, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Norway! Damn you were lucky  If given the chance, would you like to be there again? Maybe for longer time?


Yes Indeed.Work quality was better, i had a better team. Transportation were on time. Fresh clean environment. I did not get sick even once when I was there. Overall Quality of Life was much better. I missed eating Chaats and South Indian dishes (Indian restaurants were mostly Punjabi cuisine).  Being vegetarian brings down the food option for me . And Nordic cuisine is mostly meat based.Although Canada has much more larger Indian presence. 

Also keep in mind to make friends . It can get lonely if you are on your own. You have to work on your social life.

What do you do for work by the way ? And where in Canada are you moving to ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have almost the same motivation as yours to emigrate and settle abroad. I'd happily move to Japan, UAE or Canada the moment I land any opportunity.


Forget about japan,it has the toughest immigration rules in developed world & especially so if you are outside of korea/china(some people there can claim japanese ancestry for immigration purpose). Also among many different types of resident status only naturalized citizen status get the right to vote & that is also why it is the toughest to get.Canada is much better for Indians & UAE too if you don't mind giving up certain freedoms taken for granted in a decent democracy.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 14, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Yes Indeed.Work quality was better, i had a better team. Transportation were on time. Fresh clean environment. I did not get sick even once when I was there. Overall Quality of Life was much better. I missed eating Chaats and South Indian dishes (Indian restaurants were mostly Punjabi cuisine).  Being vegetarian brings down the food option for me . And Nordic cuisine is mostly meat based.Although Canada has much more larger Indian presence.
> 
> Also keep in mind to make friends . It can get lonely if you are on your own. You have to work on your social life.
> 
> What do you do for work by the way ? And where in Canada are you moving to ?



Yupp, I've already started working on growing my network there 
I am a Business Analyst by profession, working for a MNC. I am moving there in Toronto.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 22, 2018)

technofast said:


> With USA tightening it's immigration law and the existing H1B holders are finding it very difficult even for an extension, yes Canada is the place to be now where Indians are being welcomed there. I have been there for several years but moved out due to personal reasons. I liked the place except for the cold weather during winter which was unbearable for me but since we are from a tropical country I think it was difficult to get used to. All the best for your future in Toronto.



Thank you  BTW are you from south India? Just asking because I want to guess if I would be able to endure the super cold weather or not. lol


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 22, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Yupp, I've already started working on growing my network there
> I am a Business Analyst by profession, working for a MNC. I am moving there in Toronto.


Cool. Is the MNC sending you onsite for work or you got a job offer from a company there ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 22, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Thank you  BTW are you from south India? Just asking because I want to guess if I would be able to endure the super cold weather or not. lol


Are you from the South ? I have relatives (from Karnataka ) settled in Canada. They adapted quite well. The key is to wear correct and enough clothing.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 3, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Cool. Is the MNC sending you onsite for work or you got a job offer from a company there ?


 
Nope. I applied for PR, got it and now I am here in Toronto to try my luck. I'll keep posting up my experience here to help anyone who might be thinking of this route.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2018)

^^You got PR just like that,I thought even getting long duration visa is cumbersome for an ordinary person for a developed nation.I am assuming PR means citizenship though.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

*media.giphy.com/media/4QFBHSgaENA82BIq9F/giphy.gif 

But seriously, good luck, and do continue to share your experiences


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2018)

^^  which movie btw


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2018)

Pardes


----------

